# Why do you think cruising is fading out?



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Do we still build rides yet let gas affect our cruising? People still hit the shows up. But rarely are riders getting out and cruising anymore. What are your thoughts? Maybe its the decline in lowriders but id like to think its making a come back


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Blame it on the people who show up to act like ass clowns.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Lack of communication need someone to let everyone know that there is going to be a cruise night.we are having one in my area president of another club got ahold of the other club presidents in town and put the word out thats what it takes nowadays


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

I also say schedule a day caravan around town most of us were young when we saw or first Lowrider the younger generation are out in the daytime


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BIG RED said:


> Blame it on the people who show up to act like ass clowns.


:yessad:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

umlolo said:


> I also say schedule a day caravan around town most of us were young when we saw or first Lowrider the younger generation are out in the daytime


Exactly my thoughts. I show off for kids more than anyone else


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lmao^ its all the gangbangin assholes that fuck it up around here


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

I think the ones that used to ride are now married or working. I myself now have the ride I always wanted but very little time to cruise. 
Then you have these youngsters who rather imitate fads. Around here you see it every time a new Fast and the Furious comes out lol!!!


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

KingsWood said:


> Do we still build rides yet let gas affect our cruising? People still hit the shows up. But rarely are riders getting out and cruising anymore. What are your thoughts? Maybe its the decline in lowriders but id like to think its making a come back


 Cruising on the decline I think it's a mix of Gas, Police being hardass on cruisers and lowriders in general, then young retards acting a fool and attracting the wrong kind of attention, but you know Cruising in general is not considered in-style anymore (aint just the lowriders) hell one of the things that really defined who you are was your choice of Car. Your car was an extension of you, and being able to drive was a big deal, now most of these people it's not about getting a license it's about being old enough to get into some fucking club.

I don't blame em because lets face it a lot of new cars they are pretty much fucking bland. They don't have style, substance, character they have nothing going for them except good gas milage. Even the new Cameros, Mustangs, Chargers today barely beg a second glance compared to there earlier incarnations. Chevys Impala doesn't look a bit original, and without the eblems could easily be confused for any other car. Even Cadillac lost it's own unique flair. The fucking 90s had more distinction. 


Cruising died out because the average would be cruiser isn't gonna spend the coin to get a classic, muchless restore it, and none of the cars of today weren't build for the Blvd.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Courage said:


> Cruising on the decline I think it's a mix of Gas, Police being hardass on cruisers and lowriders in general, then young retards acting a fool and attracting the wrong kind of attention, but you know Cruising in general is not considered in-style anymore (aint just the lowriders) hell one of the things that really defined who you are was your choice of Car. Your car was an extension of you, and being able to drive was a big deal, now most of these people it's not about getting a license it's about being old enough to get into some fucking cl
> 
> I don't blame em because lets face it a lot of new cars they are pretty much fucking bland. They don't have style, substance, character they have nothing going for them except good gas milage. Even the new Cameros, Mustangs, Chargers today barely beg a second glance compared to there earlier incarnations. Chevys Impala doesn't look a bit original, and without the eblems could easily be confused for any other car. Even Cadillac lost it's own unique flair. The fucking 90s had more distinction.
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

KingsWood said:


> Do we still build rides yet let gas affect our cruising? People still hit the shows up. But rarely are riders getting out and cruising anymore. What are your thoughts? Maybe its the decline in lowriders but id like to think its making a come back



*S.J.P.D.,GangBangers & Donks, that's why cruising is not so great in San Jo anymore!!! People in San Jo just have to come to terms that CRUISING WILL NEVER BE THE SAME like it was back in the 80's* *& early 90's, so if you were around in those years, cherish those memories & if you were not around,well, you sure missed out*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

What he said^^^^^^^^^^ San Jo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the phrase "daily driver" is what killed cruising. also the need or pseudo-need to have people with you to lowride.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Gas and donks


----------



## jus_incredible (Mar 9, 2012)

to me gas has nothing to do with it. its maturity of the person. There are ppl that respect the car/era of automobile and some just like the style. a little of everyone being so busy now a days. to me, in the 60's-70s/ ppl worked. and came home spent time with family. thats it. outting was a cruise out to a movie/get something to eat/visit friends/family. now its, soccer, two jobs, drop kids off, bank appts etc etc,,,,,sorry i was kinda all over the place with this post


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

To me. Almost all the cool people gone to other things. Lowriding will continue and come back strong. But a bunch of guys yelling and hating is corny and boring. No fun. No girls. Plus cops. Why spend that much money for nothing. Old school guys will have to bring it back. The guys we all looked up to. But for the moment. Bikes are doin it. But remember its hard to give up juice. They will be back. One more thing. Rap got this stuff to be big. People wont admit it but rappers and movies have the power to bring it back strong.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

..... Donks cruise all the time... Lowriders stopped themselves from cruising. Everybody wants to build the same chromed out ride or else they'll get laughed off the spot.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

in my area I believe the following: cruising is slowly coming back , the non lowriders that show up at our cruise spots and do donuts and brakestands fuck it up for us, people don't want to travel to other sides of town to cruise and everyone wants the cruise in their neck of the woods, people don't give it time to build up in numbers so when theres only a few or a dozen cars people don't go or stop going, and the main reason I believe is the problem is that riders simply just don't bring out their cars. There are many cars in the valley of AZ, but I rarely see many of them or even many of the carclubs that are heavy hitters bring their cars out.. people simply keep them in the garage.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

true bout the az, people not bringing the rides out, but of course this time of year has to do with the weather, hot az fuck


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> in my area I believe the following: cruising is slowly coming back , the non lowriders that show up at our cruise spots and do donuts and brakestands fuck it up for us, people don't want to travel to other sides of town to cruise and everyone wants the cruise in their neck of the woods, people don't give it time to build up in numbers so when theres only a few or a dozen cars people don't go or stop going, and the main reason I believe is the problem is that riders simply just don't bring out their cars. There are many cars in the valley of AZ, but I rarely see many of them or even many of the carclubs that are heavy hitters bring their cars out.. people simply keep them in the garage.


I'm itching to bust mine out of prison/garage so close but yet so far away!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BIG E 602 said:


> true bout the az, people not bringing the rides out, but of course this time of year has to do with the weather, hot az fuck


 lol ya it gets hot as shit out here , but even in the winter, spring and fall, theres not enough crusing. the wash was nice, a&w gets poppin sometimes, and the east side cruise was starting to jump off. but theres only a handful of rides that come out to either spot compared to how many lows we have here. 



aztecsef1 said:


> I'm itching to bust mine out of prison/garage so close but yet so far away!


 pics or it didn't happen


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *S.J.P.D.,GangBangers & Donks, that's why cruising is not so great in San Jo anymore!!! People in San Jo just have to come to terms that CRUISING WILL NEVER BE THE SAME like it was back in the 80's* *& early 90's, so if you were around in those years, cherish those memories & if you were not around,well, you sure missed out*:thumbsup:


 I agree with you Bobby on all that you said and I was one of the lucky ones that got experience and cherish the 80's and 90's lowrider cruising scene in San Jose as a youngster it was poppin every day during week and every weekends even on rainy days it was crackin everywere from the all the streets to the freeway thats how packed it use to get out here lots and lots of lowlows everywere people would come from all over to come down to cruise and hang out have good time it may not be the same like back in the 80's and 90's but a good amount of us still continue to cruise we all have to come together and come out we have a good amount of car clubs out here but they dont bring out there rides and cruise or if theres a big or small car show or event going on after it over they just wanna leave to go home right away instead of going cruising after words like before it not to late we can do this


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Nobody cruising louisville anymore. Im hopiing lowrider mags last couple louisville featured rides will get people back in the game....i believe what was stated the previous page as well. Rappers and movies start trends


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

CCC925 said:


> What he said^^^^^^^^^^ San Jo


 badass pic of the famous Story N King this pic brings back alot of memories use to see that Impala out there cruising all the time I wanna give all the cruisers from San Jose props that continue to cruise out here it may not be the same like back in the days but we continue and make the best of it and have fun I will go to car shows to show support but I don't build to win plastic trophies and awards or I don't build to just put my car on the trailer and go to car shows and go home I build to cruise


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Im ready to roll its jus other people u gota dragem out


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

It's probably different depending on where you live but cruising died here because the cops started blocking off the roads. People getting shot or too many fights is what killed it.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> badass pic of the famous Story N King this pic brings back alot of memories use to see that Impala out there cruising all the time I wanna give all the cruisers from San Jose props that continue to cruise out here it may not be the same like back in the days but we continue and make the best of it and have fun I will go to car shows to show support but I don't build to win plastic trophies and awards or I don't build to just put my car on the trailer and go to car shows and go home I build to cruise


 I have to give San Jose props. Back in 79 thru 83 we used to roll all the way from Richmond to hit Story N King. Those were some amazing times. I personally think low Riding is on a rise and that some day u youngsters will figure out a way to bring the cruising back. You guys have the Internet. All we had is flyers we used to tape in our back windows and word of mouth. Lol


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> I have to give San Jose props. Back in 79 thru 83 we used to roll all the way from Richmond to hit Story N King. Those were some amazing times. I personally think low Riding is on a rise and that some day u youngsters will figure out a way to bring the cruising back. You guys have the Internet. All we had is flyers we used to tape in our back windows and word of mouth. Lol


 thats wassup bro the 70's 80's 90's were San Jose best years for lowriding and cruising it was the thing to do everyone wanted to be out here it was off the hook and soo amazing to see miles and miles of jam pack cruising but were still out here trying it not jam pack like before but im ganna always be a rider I been doing it since the 80's and still going I never stop it to bad the cruising scene slowed down out here we need to get more rider back out again


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

You'd think after all these years, now-a days cops are the kids of Lowriders past.

Escondido, CA does have Cruise Night: Google Cruise Night Escondido
the Lowrider hang out is in the lot of the old Home savings bank, Just about 25 spaces. 

You see some switch action on the street, but not like it used to be. Once seen a cop follow a rider that got off, can't say if he got a ticket. - see tons of all kinds of Oldies parked and cruising. More of a place to show off your ride and if it's for sale. Plenty of music, some bike clubs too. (I think) 

It's like a street fair, all the eateries are open. lots of families, don't know about the girls action, (married) but, I'm sure any smooth talker has plenty of opportunities. - Trouble is, the stripe is too short, 10 blocks, maybe one mile (one way) at the most. When it's real hot, it may take 20 minutes one way. - I usually skip going, maybe once every two years, I hate getting disappointed because of the lack of hoppers


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It's not just lowrideing, it cruising in general. Cruising was an American tradition, national pass time for young and old, done all across America, in every small town.. Check out the movie American Graffiti... Laws enacted thru out the country has outlawed cruising of any type in most major cities. It just a fact of life now. But with that being said. I don't need a cruise spot and an assortment of people to cruise with me. I'm cruising anytime I get in my car and go for a ride. Like the old Chuck Berry song went, 'riding around in my automobile with no particular place to go'....


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

Down here where i live about 20 mins from the border of mexico 

all the car clubs have to much politics
but very bad i bring out my truck once in a while i get alot of like but the other guys never come out its all these stupid lil guys that have these hondas....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I really fell off when after a harsh break up with my ex, then as the years went buy it got harder to find another another lady! ( I liked the feeling of not having to check out the other hoochie's) because i would be with my side kick
Then I got burned out on driving for hours to see some rich guys pull there radical hoppers off a trailer so they can go at it against some other guy!. I hardly ever make it out to any cruzz's any more.. but then I wash my shit on a Thursday and get pissed because there is no body out there to go see!.. And I fuckin hate car show's..


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I just jump in my ride and go around town. I usually am the only one, hittin the old spots on a Saturday night or Sunday afternoon. The cops here don't fuck wit me much, I'm older and they usually just roll right past me.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> thats wassup bro the 70's 80's 90's were San Jose best years for lowriding and cruising it was the thing to do everyone wanted to be out here it was off the hook and soo amazing to see miles and miles of jam pack cruising but were still out here trying it not jam pack like before but im ganna always be a rider I been doing it since the 80's and still going I never stop it to bad the cruising scene slowed down out here we need to get more rider back out again


Yeah homie I wish the young Lowriders of today could have just a small taste of the glory days of cruisin the Blvd,s of the past. That was a great time to be a Lowrider. I will always cherish those days. And I won't stop low riding until I die. ~ DRIFTING ON A MEMORY~


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Too many people complaining on the internet about not cruising instead of taking their car out and driving it. I drive my hooptie shit every weekend, even if its just to the store for bread. Less talk, more action people.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Because of people wiff pop top regals who ruin it for err body else


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Because of people wiff pop top regals who ruin it for err body else


Lulz, no G-body for meh. Hey jotojoe, you ever come to shows in Dallas? Maybe we can man date for like a minute.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Lulz, no G-body for meh. Hey jotojoe, you ever come to shows in Dallas? Maybe we can man date for like a minute.


I have and you werent important enough to know so i didnt give a fuck who you were but ill be at teh majestics lewisville show  no ****


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> I have and you werent important enough to know so i didnt give a fuck who you were but ill be at teh majestics lewisville show  no ****


Aye puto imma cum holla at you!! Way ****!! Wait!! What!! :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## oldschool84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I cruise mine everyday. don't give a damn about the gas. if we were worried about gas we would buy a Honda rice mobile!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> I have and you werent important enough to know so i didnt give a fuck who you were but ill be at teh majestics lewisville show  no ****


I should be at this one too. I'll bring the baby oil.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who gives a shit. ride because u want to, when you want it, where you want to. if you want to. its like fools need to play follow the leader to drive a car. congrats u have a car that drives on the road lol.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lone star said:


> who gives a shit. ride because u want to, when you want it, where you want to. if you want to. its like fools need to play follow the leader to drive a car. congrats u have a car that drives on the road lol.


 this


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

The difference between back in the day and now: Then we just got in our rides to roll no matter what day of the week, every body did it.........Now days we have to plan a cruise. It doesnt have the same persona as prior years.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lone star said:


> who gives a shit. ride because u want to, when you want it, where you want to. if you want to. its like fools need to play follow the leader to drive a car. congrats u have a car that drives on the road lol.


not possible anymore in socal as much anywhere becuase the fuckin pigs will harrass you till you give up and roll home and park the ride back in the garage. Getting pulled over pulled out your low low and placed on the curb everytime you get pulled over gets old real quick so guys would rather roll together or during an event cuz the pigs cant pull everybody all together.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Too many people complaining on the internet about not cruising instead of taking their car out and driving it. I drive my hooptie shit every weekend, even if its just to the store for bread. Less talk, more action people.


there you go!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,roll it to go get food,picking up ur moms,or chick,freinds, to the movies,but not have a look like u gd up,but look like ur chillin,


----------



## kololow (Apr 7, 2011)

MONEY.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know if it's the same these nights, we'd park in back of the Rec Center, we'd be the only ones. Home boys says lets just stay here. As a lot of riders would go up there but leave if no one was there. Sure enough, one by one, the lot would fill with rides with an hour. 

As far a "follow the leader", at times I didn't want to be the one in front. but on double lanes with no mom a pops behind us, we'd ride side by side hitting switches. 

As far as I know Mustang Sally might know, she did mention something about some action in the east county.


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

The pigs:machinegun:


















FTP


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I should be at this one too. I'll bring the baby oil.....


Im trying too make that too. Dont EVER threaten me with a good time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

westcoastlowrider said:


> not possible anymore in socal as much anywhere becuase the fuckin pigs will harrass you till you give up and roll home and park the ride back in the garage. Getting pulled over pulled out your low low and placed on the curb everytime you get pulled over gets old real quick so guys would rather roll together or during an event cuz the pigs cant pull everybody all together.


sounds like a socal problem.......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

westcoastlowrider said:


> not possible anymore in socal as much anywhere becuase the fuckin pigs will harrass you till you give up and roll home and park the ride back in the garage. Getting pulled over pulled out your low low and placed on the curb everytime you get pulled over gets old real quick so guys would rather roll together or during an event cuz the pigs cant pull everybody all together.


I cruised the blvd back in late 60's early 70's.. The cops weren't nice to us back then either. I was coming out East Whittier (white Whittier) I'd get on Whittier Blvd at Santa Gertudes (Whittwood Cntr) and have to go all the way thru Whittier, Pico, Monte Bello, it was no cake walk. Sometimes get pulled over 3 times in a row. It was part of what we did, if you had warrents you knw you might be going to jail. Sometimes I'd catch Washingtom Blv, jump on Olympic then jump up to Whittier Blv.. The issue today is there are laws preventing cruising they can impound your car now just for cruising.. These type of laws are every where now, not just big cities. That changed the whole game. Most of this was brought about due to the the gang fighting (shootings). There was always fighting going on but when gun play became too common that's what ended cruising. Sadly we did this to ourselves.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> It's not just lowrideing, it cruising in general. Cruising was an American tradition, national pass time for young and old, done all across America, in every small town.. Check out the movie American Graffiti... Laws enacted thru out the country has outlawed cruising of any type in most major cities. It just a fact of life now. But with that being said*. I don't need a cruise spot and an assortment of people to cruise with me. I'm cruising anytime I get in my car and go for a ride. *Like the old Chuck Berry song went, 'riding around in my automobile with no particular place to go'....


Real talk homie...........whats the point of having a ride if your not going to roll it


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> Real talk homie...........whats the point of having a ride if your not going to roll it


Agreed homie. My 51 Chevy panel truck was featured in Lowrider mag and the notation stated 'This bomb panel picks up trophies at the shows and groceries at the market.. that's a true statement.. I've painted the front fenders twice from road chips... Hell I've taken my Impala to the market or the mall..


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

HMART1970 said:


> Real talk homie...........whats the point of having a ride if your not going to roll it


 I dislike Trailer queens man, like what's the point? You wanna build some solid piece of art that doesn't do anything become a sculpture artist.Cars were meant to be driven. regardless though if someone wants to waste money onto somethign they'll never drive, let em, isn't my problem.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

og flip from frisco said:


> The difference between back in the day and now: Then we just got in our rides to roll no matter what day of the week, every body did it.........Now days we have to plan a cruise. It doesnt have the same persona as prior years.


well said!
I also think alot of people became internet riders instead of street riders.cops,gangbangers,gas prices is a lame excuse. All those things have been apart of lowriding since before i was lowriding. you learn to lowride around that shit. if Sat nights are too hot,crusie sunday afternoons. if a certain park is getting to hot, move to another spot or hit a diffrent city the following week.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *S.J.P.D.,GangBangers & Donks, that's why cruising is not so great in San Jo anymore!!! People in San Jo just have to come to terms that CRUISING WILL NEVER BE THE SAME like it was back in the 80's* *& early 90's, so if you were around in those years, cherish those memories & if you were not around,well, you sure missed out*:thumbsup:


:uh:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt,comuancation, amog only lowriders,


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

1964dippin said:


> Ttt,comuancation, amog only lowriders,


yup!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

lone star said:


> who gives a shit. ride because u want to, when you want it, where you want to. if you want to. its like fools need to play follow the leader to drive a car. congrats u have a car that drives on the road lol.


 true but nothing feels better than cruising with a shit load of other riders, its like lowrider paradise, the greatest feeling in the world.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> Agreed homie. My 51 Chevy panel truck was featured in Lowrider mag and the notation stated 'This bomb panel picks up trophies at the shows and groceries at the market.. that's a true statement.. I've painted the front fenders twice from road chips... Hell I've taken my Impala to the market or the mall..





Courage said:


> I dislike Trailer queens man, like what's the point? You wanna build some solid piece of art that doesn't do anything become a sculpture artist.Cars were meant to be driven. regardless though if someone wants to waste money onto somethign they'll never drive, let em, isn't my problem.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> true but nothing feels better than cruising with a shit load of other riders, its like lowrider paradise, the greatest feeling in the world.


orly


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

OK LETS SEE....IM GONNA PUT IT SIMPLE....CARS WERE MADE TO RIDE....LIKE WOMEN WERE MADE TO FUCK........RIDE YUR SHIT.....ITS CALLED A LOWRIDER FOR A REASON.....NOTICE THE WORD RIDER....:biggrin:.....SHOW IT OFF....THATS WHY LOWRIDING IS DYING CAUSE KIDS TODAY THINK THEY EXTINCT.....THEY DONT SEE THEM ANYMORE..AND CARSHOWS....HA.....EVERYONE SEES THE SAME CARS EVERY YEAR....BLAH....


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> OK LETS SEE....IM GONNA PUT IT SIMPLE....CARS WERE MADE TO RIDE....LIKE WOMEN WERE MADE TO FUCK........RIDE YUR SHIT.....ITS CALLED A LOWRIDER FOR A REASON.....NOTICE THE WORD RIDER....:biggrin:.....SHOW IT OFF....THATS WHY LOWRIDING IS DYING CAUSE KIDS TODAY THINK THEY EXTINCT.....THEY DONT SEE THEM ANYMORE..AND CARSHOWS....HA.....EVERYONE SEES THE SAME CARS EVERY YEAR....BLAH....


 I think if we want to restore cruising back to how it was all the clubs need to get together and designate a inter-club cruise night, on one Blvd (the most popular or well known in your city). One date, one night, on blvd, basically a can't miss event. If you're done cruising early that night you don't go off the strip, you park it on the side for the rest of the night. You set a time for all the cars to get on the blvd, and a time when to empty it. People who are higher up in the clubs prevent fights between solo riders and members. Assholes who attempt to burn rubber and do donuts get cursed off the strip by every single one (nothing makes a wanna person leave the scene them being shamed). 

and if police can be brought in to cooperate the event.stoping the retards from holding up the cruise, allowing soundsystems to blair without restrain, hop contest in parking lots only along the strip which have given permission, hydraulic use on road.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Not in Vegas!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we used to cruise our main strip fridays and saturday nights to see other kids and find the parties we didnt have cell phones or txtn and internet to talk to others.

you wanna call a friend or girl u called her home phone everybody in your house knew u were on the phone everyone in her house knew she was on the phone so u got to the point. Kids today dont kno how to make a phone call we live in a secret society yes everything is on the net but were very personal with our lives.

I also believe its the same guys lowriding since kids now there grown up and have schedules. i cruise my ride like once a day it might be a trip to the store but Im out in it. I also organized small cruises and would like yo have bigger ones but Im in a small town of 7k people so rided are few.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I rode my shit all day today, bust every hood in my area!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> OK LETS SEE....IM GONNA PUT IT SIMPLE....CARS WERE MADE TO RIDE....LIKE WOMEN WERE MADE TO FUCK........RIDE YUR SHIT.....ITS CALLED A LOWRIDER FOR A REASON.....NOTICE THE WORD RIDER....:biggrin:.....SHOW IT OFF....THATS WHY LOWRIDING IS DYING CAUSE KIDS TODAY THINK THEY EXTINCT.....THEY DONT SEE THEM ANYMORE..AND CARSHOWS....HA.....EVERYONE SEES THE SAME CARS EVERY YEAR....BLAH....


 VERY TRUE JOHNNY CARS ARE MADE TO DRIVE I RATHER SEE LOWRIDERS ON THE BLVD CRUISING THEN SEE THEM ARRIVING ON A TRAILER TO A CAR SHOW I GIVE PROPS TO ALL THE TRUE STREET RIDERS OUT THERE AND TO THE RIDERS DRIVING FULL CUSTOM SHOW CARS OUT THERE WE GOTTA BE AN EXAMPLE FOR THE NEXT GENERATION LOWRIDER KIDS TRYING TO LEARN AND GET INTO THIS LIFESTYLE AND TEACH THEM THE TRADITIONAL WAY OF LOWRIDING AND CRUISING IS PART OF IT BACK IN THE DAYS THERE REALLY WASNT THAT MUCH CAR SHOWS AND LOWRIDER GATHERINGS LIKE TODAY YOUR CAR SHOW BACK THEN WAS CRUISING THE BLVD TO SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE KEEP IT TRUE STREET RIDING


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Courage said:


> I think if we want to restore cruising back to how it was all the clubs need to get together and designate a inter-club cruise night, on one Blvd (the most popular or well known in your city). One date, one night, on blvd, basically a can't miss event. If you're done cruising early that night you don't go off the strip, you park it on the side for the rest of the night. You set a time for all the cars to get on the blvd, and a time when to empty it. People who are higher up in the clubs prevent fights between solo riders and members. Assholes who attempt to burn rubber and do donuts get cursed off the strip by every single one (nothing makes a wanna person leave the scene them being shamed).
> 
> and if police can be brought in to cooperate the event.stoping the retards from holding up the cruise, allowing soundsystems to blair without restrain, hop contest in parking lots only along the strip which have given permission, hydraulic use on road.


 yes.. this


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

corporate america and big companies GAVE rappers cars to show off to lie as if they owned them. more and more of that happened. movies did the same. you had to have a 100,000 dollar car a few years ago. now people rappin about Buggattis. What like people really own them. shut up. people (most rappers) couldn't afford lowriders in their videos. its sad. but remember real riders will always come back and cruise. Mazerati -- Maybach ect -- God bless em. but rappers began to ONLY sing about them. the other reason that cruisin is not as big is COPS and the lowrider community that spends more time dissin each other than lovin the game. Everytime I see someone in a ryda I'm happy. "Hit that switch homie!!!!" that what you'll hear from me. but even here it's just "that car sucks" or you should have did it this way. come on. heck I remember when a primered car just meant you were about to paint it soon. To me if you are on the way to be fresh your fresh now. FRESH -- I'm so 80's. lol we used to see potential in a ryder. pat each other on the back or at least help them. to this day if someone need assistance for FREE doing switches I'm there for them. turn a wrech or whatever. that means more rydas. But everything comes back -- old school guys are comin back clean. cool people will always sport cool cars.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

cobrakarate said:


> corporate america and big companies GAVE rappers cars to show off to lie as if they owned them. more and more of that happened. movies did the same. you had to have a 100,000 dollar car a few years ago. now people rappin about Buggattis. What like people really own them. shut up. people (most rappers) couldn't afford lowriders in their videos. its sad. but remember real riders will always come back and cruise. Mazerati -- Maybach ect -- God bless em. but rappers began to ONLY sing about them. the other reason that cruisin is not as big is COPS and the lowrider community that spends more time dissin each other than lovin the game. Everytime I see someone in a ryda I'm happy. "Hit that switch homie!!!!" that what you'll hear from me. but even here it's just "that car sucks" or you should have did it this way. come on. heck I remember when a primered car just meant you were about to paint it soon. To me if you are on the way to be fresh your fresh now. FRESH -- I'm so 80's. lol we used to see potential in a ryder. pat each other on the back or at least help them. to this day if someone need assistance for FREE doing switches I'm there for them. turn a wrech or whatever. that means more rydas. But everything comes back -- old school guys are comin back clean. cool people will always sport cool cars.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

People don't cruise like the 70s and 90s cause people only build 3 cars today, gbody, impala or caddy. You get laughed at in any thing else. That shit makes shit boring. Back then you could roll what ever cause it was about creativity. Now it's about doing the exact same thing everyone else does.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

It's takes assholes to tell you what to build, and weak minded people to listen.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

KingsWood said:


> Do we still build rides yet let gas affect our cruising? People still hit the shows up. But rarely are riders getting out and cruising anymore. What are your thoughts? Maybe its the decline in lowriders but id like to think its making a come back


Seems like an easy question, "bought not built is why". Fools are running out of cars to buy, Cali can only build so many and we have transported the majority of those to TX


----------



## low4lyfe402 (May 23, 2013)

Theze spoiled kids Today dont know s*** about Lowriding. I believe it all has to do with the younger generation, Always has. I remember seeing my 1st lowrider in 2nd grade and never looked back. Been rolling 13x7's since i was old enough to buy a car to fix up. It's about these younger ones, we gotta get them on board in order to take back over the Lowriding scene. I roll all the time in my 84 Cutty and couldn't tell you how disappointed i get when these youngsters i cruise by dont give it a 2nd look. Makes me lose hope for the future of lowriders. But i do know one thang, i will NEVER cruise anything other than my low lows.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> It's takes assholes to tell you what to build, and weak minded people to listen.


Well said. Ill roll my ford Torino and Taurus lowriders til the wheels fall off. No matter what these people say.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I live by my signature at the bottom :werd:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> I live by my signature at the bottom :werd:


ur signature fails to mention that ur car is also a bucket


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ur signature fails to mention that ur car is also a bucket


You haven't seen my car, let alone seen me riding.. since you like a tick on the bottom of my balls, come to philly and watch my props


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> You haven't seen my car, let alone seen me riding.. since you like a tick on the bottom of my balls, come to philly and watch my props


lol u mad


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lol u mad


nah.. just went on your profile and peeped your age.. I'm old enuff to be your damn daddy. I don't get mad at kids fresh mouthing


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> nah.. just went on your profile and peeped your age.. I'm old enuff to be your damn daddy. I don't get mad at kids fresh mouthing


u too dark to be my daddy patna :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> u too dark to be my daddy patna :nicoderm:


:no::nono:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

For my club Picnic we created a event the night before cruising the streets. We start on one end of the city and drive to the opposite end. It has been real successful and has even been adopted by other car clubs in the area. Cruising is hella fun. I think alot of riders ether don't feel confident in there car or want to minimize wear and tare on there car. IMO.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

juangotti said:


> For my club Picnic we created a event the night before cruising the streets. We start on one end of the city and drive to the opposite end. It has been real successful and has even been adopted by other car clubs in the area. Cruising is hella fun. I think alot of riders ether don't feel confident in there car or want to minimize wear and tare on there car. IMO.


Here in Philly, we have a nice little kick-it spot on Sundays called "the Plat".. Will Smith (Fresh Prince) shot his video there for Summer-Summer Time. Lotta bikes, cars, and hoochies. They always give the lowriders props when we come thru


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I really wish more people would lowride in my area. People break there necks when i ride by


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

KingsWood said:


> I really wish more people would lowride in my area. People break there necks when i ride by


Believe me you influence at least 1 person when you do this give it some time. This is how I got into lowriding lived up the street from the owner of street toyz always saw rides going to his house the didn't know me but they would hit that switch.even got to see strictly business 1 loco lincoln, plum loco riviera and others that rode by nowadays I hit the switch for kids when I get a chance (no cops around).


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> Here in Philly, we have a nice little kick-it spot on Sundays called "the Plat".. Will Smith (Fresh Prince) shot his video there for Summer-Summer Time. Lotta bikes, cars, and hoochies. They always give the lowriders props when we come thru


is that in west philadelphia?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> is that in west philadelphia?


Born and raised?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

cobrakarate said:


> remember when a primered car just meant you were about to paint it soon.


Naw, primered looked good if you lightly wet sanded it. Looked real smooth and was good to go. In the neighborhood, we had a black 54 (Poly) and a red 54 (Robert), I knew I'd never get the owners mixed up, 

Then the red 54 was primered to get painted, and the black one got a bunch of hate Mexican spray painted all over it. Then he primers it. what are the chances. 

we had like 1 out of 5 cars was primered.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I aint scared of gas prices. I got a 95 caprice with a 2ump setup that I get out and cruise as much as possible. And I deliver pizzas out the bitch.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

juangotti said:


> For my club Picnic we created a event the night before cruising the streets. We start on one end of the city and drive to the opposite end. It has been real successful and has even been adopted by other car clubs in the area. Cruising is hella fun. I think alot of riders ether don't feel confident in there car or want to minimize wear and tare on there car. IMO.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DaytonRyder (Jun 14, 2013)

i dont think its fading out cus im new to the lowriding game i just bought a 85 regal limited and hope to be dipping the shaw with all the worlds best lowriders soon. its from watching all the youtube videos of lowriders that got me the fever and i never considered owning or building a lowrider car before ever in my life.


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


DaytonRyder said:


> i dont think its fading out cus im new to the lowriding game i just bought a 85 regal limited and hope to be dipping the shaw with all the worlds best lowriders soon. its from watching all the youtube videos of lowriders that got me the fever and i never considered owning or building a lowrider car before ever in my life.


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

Cruising in Burque (Albuquerque) died long ago what is left is a sad gathering in a few parking lots on the weekend mostly late afternoon to early evening. Its nothing compared to back in the 70's & 80's. The biggest part of what killed it was gangs. By that I mean one called APD and the other BCSD between the two stopping people left and right and so called cruising laws did there damage. I also think as far as here a lot of so called Lowriders that were supposedly hard core were just riding the fad and now have a smart car. I lost a few years myself but I had two sons to raise alone. I never gave up on getting back to a lowride and did as soon as I possible could. Show rides are nice to look at but no trailer queens for this vato. One more thing I think has killed customizing your ride is the F'n outrageous prices on everything car nowadays. I remember the day when 520's were twenty some dollars and just a couple years back a set of 13 inch white walls was $120! Now $300 for tennis shoe tires?? WTF is that not everyone is a dope dealer building a show car or wants to be. Lowriding started as a backyard and garage hobby that dudes did themselves and that's where the pride came in. Don't get me wrong I'm not against show rides but to me its showing off what someone else does. It has its place but its not out there cruising the Blvd? Then again neither is anyone else anymore??


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

TONEAKARAGE said:


> The biggest part of what killed it was gangs. By that I mean one called APD and the other BCSD. Between the two stopping people left and right, and so called cruising laws did their damage.


You ain't kidding. One time I was in a hotel room in Seoul, South Korea. The only english-speaking channel on the TV had one program--"Cops" filmed in Albuquerque. I couldn't believe it. APD was everywhere. Literally.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Police, gangs, and jealous wives


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

caprice on dz said:


> I aint scared of gas prices. I got a 95 caprice with a 2ump setup that I get out and cruise as much as possible. And I deliver pizzas out the bitch.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


> I aint scared of gas prices. I got a 95 caprice with a 2ump setup that I get out and cruise as much as possible. And I deliver pizzas out the bitch.


you build models and deliver pizza i hope youre 15 :burn:


----------



## Magik (Jun 11, 2013)

Lil Razo said:


> Lmao^ its all the gangbangin assholes that fuck it up around here


 Aint dat da truth


----------



## will84 (Nov 23, 2009)

Magik said:


> Aint dat da truth


Over here in New YORK we cruise every Friday there's not a lot of clubs that cruise. But we always out every Friday people love the lowriders... We got to keep the lowrider community alive. Shout out to all the clubs that cruises. LUNATICS LOWRIDER CLUB....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.
3.Harley's-enough said.
4.people worried about getting ticcets. most of which are fix it ticcets(if all your paper work is right)
people use to bring at their cars every weekend. from primered g bodys on spokes to clean chevys. now, it seems like most people have spme kind of lame excuse(i dont wanna get my chrome undercarriage dirty, my paint job cost $????,etc) 
man, just bring the cars out and lets ride!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Psta said:


> i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
> 1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
> *2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.*
> 3.Harley's-enough said.
> ...


well put, don't forget the clubs that have 5 cars and 50 t shirt riders reppin the club. I know that aint helpin anything :nicoderm:


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

They aint going to ride out/cruise there riders,they scared,me , ill be out when I get mine,to the ligior store for some cola,to vons , to movies,


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it just that time,s has changed. Cruising the Blvd just don't seem as appealing to these young Lowrider's of today. They have so many more social avenue,s nowadays. The Lowriders of the 70,s and 80,s back in the day we didn't have all these social networks and shit. Our networking was out there on the BLVD. In the town I lived in we cruised not just on the weekend but every nite. Was,nt no cell phone,s and texting back then. Some folk did,nt even have a house phone. You just posted up on the Blvd at the Foster Freeze and waited for yo homie's or them Bad Broad,s that cruised that Bad black Riviera to cruise up the Blvd. And 9 out of 10 time,s they would. ~ DRIFTING ON A MEMORY ~


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Daddy ooo said:


> I think it just that time,s has changed. Cruising the Blvd just don't seem as appealing to these young Lowrider's of today. They have so many more social avenue,s nowadays. The Lowriders of the 70,s and 80,s back in the day we didn't have all these social networks and shit. Our networking was out there on the BLVD. In the town I lived in we cruised not just on the weekend but every nite. Was,nt no cell phone,s and texting back then. Some folk did,nt even have a house phone. You just posted up on the Blvd at the Foster Freeze and waited for yo homie's or them Bad Broad,s that cruised that Bad black Riviera to cruise up the Blvd. And 9 out of 10 time,s they would. ~ DRIFTING ON A MEMORY ~


a lot of truth being spoken uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

IT COULD BE THE WIVES....:roflmao:.....GLAD IM SINGLE.....FUCK MARRAIGE......:biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Your lucky man.ive actually a good wife just no seats in car yet


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> well put, don't forget the clubs that have 5 cars and 50 t shirt riders reppin the club. I know that aint helpin anything :nicoderm:


TRUTH.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> you build models and deliver pizza i hope youre 15 :burn:


Oh look, a judgemental smart ass


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> Oh look, a judgemental smart ass


A fat fishy pussy smelling one at that!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BUMP CAUSE A MO FO WONT GO TO SLEEP!


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

Lunaticslowriderclub.com We roll every Friday night in Manhattan NYC. Last Friday like 10 cars from 7m-1:am on the streets. People in NY love it cuz it ain't often you see a bunch of lowriders on the streets. I love all cars and go to shows of all kinds but nothing compares to driving and hittin switches for the people. But believe me I tripped out my first time out and the cops didn't sweat us at all ... Was super weird not to get harassed haha


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Psta said:


> i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
> 1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
> 2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.
> 3.Harley's-enough said.
> ...


AS much as I respect the amount of work that goes into them,the money etc,these rides are getting less and less appealing to me,what's the point of going to all that work and be scared to drive the damn thing,it's pointless.
I really could care less if I'm looking at chrome a-arms,control arms,diffs w/e,if it's jacked up that high in the air to see all that, it's sitting too high anyway.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just did a Planned out 2 month frame off on my regal. All chrome suspension, brakes, etc..... All new parts from hand polished bolts throughout to every seal/washer/hose being new. Rolled it out yesterday to a picnic, then some cruising, some parking lot chilling, more cruising, a cruise night, cruising and today I'm about to roll it to the store to grab some groceries and wherever else I end up. Rain or shine. Chrome is a lot more durable than people think and paint can be touched up and blended so enjoy your rides. I built it to RIDE so if you ever see it on a trailer....CALL ME cuz I got jacked.


----------



## THE CUT MASTER (Feb 9, 2007)

there are several reasons why cruising died, too much shooting gang banging, so the police shut down the street, the teenagers in the 1990s to current have never experienced cruising like the younger generations because the boulevard has been closed for decades it broke a tradition, us older guys that still have cars have family and grandchildren meaning other priorities, don't you remember getting out of school on Friday time meant nothing time you had to return to school on Monday morning as long as you had gas and a couple of dollars in your pockets you could hit the boulevard. now we are busy with our obligations and the torch never got passed on to the younger generation because the boulevard has been blocked for decades


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Just did a Planned out 2 month frame off on my regal. All chrome suspension, brakes, etc..... All new parts from hand polished bolts throughout to every seal/washer/hose being new. Rolled it out yesterday to a picnic, then some cruising, some parking lot chilling, more cruising, a cruise night, cruising and today I'm about to roll it to the store to grab some groceries and wherever else I end up. Rain or shine. Chrome is a lot more durable than people think and paint can be touched up and blended so enjoy your rides. I built it to RIDE so if you ever see it on a trailer....CALL ME cuz I got jacked.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Psta said:


> i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
> 1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
> 2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.
> 3.Harley's-enough said.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

THE CUT MASTER said:


> there are several reasons why cruising died, too much shooting gang banging, so the police shut down the street, the teenagers in the 1990s to current have never experienced cruising like the younger generations because the boulevard has been closed for decades it broke a tradition, us older guys that still have cars have family and grandchildren meaning other priorities, don't you remember getting out of school on Friday time meant nothing time you had to return to school on Monday morning as long as you had gas and a couple of dollars in your pockets you could hit the boulevard. now we are busy with our obligations and the torch never got passed on to the younger generation because the boulevard has been blocked for decades


 True


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Psta said:


> i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
> 1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
> 2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.
> 3.Harley's-enough said.
> ...


 Real talk


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Psta said:


> i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
> 1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
> 2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.
> 3.Harley's-enough said.
> ...



Ain't this the truth!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

lowdeville said:


> AS much as I respect the amount of work that goes into them,the money etc,these rides are getting less and less appealing to me,what's the point of going to all that work and be scared to drive the damn thing,it's pointless.
> I really could care less if I'm looking at chrome a-arms,control arms,diffs w/e,if it's jacked up that high in the air to see all that, it's sitting too high anyway.


I feel you on the super high lockups not into them 10 inch cylinders used to look like the car floated but now 12 to 16s are what the new school is rollin


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT for cruising.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Just did a Planned out 2 month frame off on my regal. All chrome suspension, brakes, etc..... All new parts from hand polished bolts throughout to every seal/washer/hose being new. Rolled it out yesterday to a picnic, then some cruising, some parking lot chilling, more cruising, a cruise night, cruising and today I'm about to roll it to the store to grab some groceries and wherever else I end up. Rain or shine. Chrome is a lot more durable than people think and paint can be touched up and blended so enjoy your rides. I built it to RIDE so if you ever see it on a trailer....CALL ME cuz I got jacked.




Look's real nice... Im tired of all the shit I run into when ever I work on some of my own shit.. so I dont think I will ever be able to chrome out any of my rides.. because I know for damm sure. I anit fucking with it myself.. I was changing the seal of a front cylinder today for this guy.. and the ball joint bolt turned every time I tried to loosen it up.. so this guy needs' some ball joints.. And all i could think about is? (MAN i AM TIRED OF THIS SHIT) I was glad my friend told me to put his wheel back on and he would deal with it later!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Here in SF we keep it on the streets. We throw small shows like this and we cruise after. We pretty much cruise every weekend when theres not a big show or picnic elsewhere but speaking for me and my club we roll all the time. Cops in SF dont really trip off of us cruising and hitting switches. Actually at this event here the cops are there to protect our rides. Its a trip because back in the day they would harass us, now they're protecting our cars at these shows. SF aint LA or San Jose but if you ever roll from one end of Mission Street to the other end, you'll for sure see a few Lowriders cruising. We average about 10-20 rides on any given Sunday cruise. We cruise all of Mission Street and end up having our own Car Show at Fishermans Warf and let all the tourist take pictures and leave them in awe of our rides. Toursit appreciate your car way more then anybody else. Especially in SF, most dont speak english and they are amazed when they see us hopping or rollin on 3's. I used to cruise San Jose but not anymore. Only for Blvd Nights but thats about it. Too much Cop trouble and youngsters messing it up. Not my town, Im coo. We have so many local SF riders now that we dont need to roll out to any other city. Ima tell u like this, my boy got pulled over for Gas Hopping...had suspended L's and no reg.....Cops let him go. Only in SF! I rather stay and cruise in my own town. Im good off rollin anywhere else, exception Blvd Nights in San Jo, its fuckin crackin out there for that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 675260
> Here in SF we keep it on the streets. We throw small shows like this and we cruise after. We pretty much cruise every weekend when theres not a big show or picnic elsewhere but speaking for me and my club we roll all the time. Cops in SF dont really trip off of us cruising and hitting switches. Actually at this event here the cops are there to protect our rides. Its a trip because back in the day they would harass us, now they're protecting our cars at these shows. SF aint LA or San Jose but if you ever roll from one end of Mission Street to the other end, you'll for sure see a few Lowriders cruising. We average about 10-20 rides on any given Sunday cruise. We cruise all of Mission Street and end up having our own Car Show at Fishermans Warf and let all the tourist take pictures and leave them in awe of our rides. Toursit appreciate your car way more then anybody else. Especially in SF, most dont speak english and they are amazed when they see us hopping or rollin on 3's. I used to cruise San Jose but not anymore. Only for Blvd Nights but thats about it. Too much Cop trouble and youngsters messing it up. Not my town, Im coo. We have so many local SF riders now that we dont need to roll out to any other city. Ima tell u like this, my boy got pulled over for Gas Hopping...had suspended L's and no reg.....Cops let him go. Only in SF! I rather stay and cruise in my own town. Im good off rollin anywhere else, exception Blvd Nights in San Jo, its fuckin crackin out there for that!! :thumbsup:


 I grew up in Richmond and back in the day we used cruise out to S F and hit the mission. This was in late 70's early 80,s. Mission bvld was alway,s packed with low riders and women. I think it was 1980 I was out there one night on the switch cop saw me. Long story short I ended up in jail. Hey but I rite back the next weekend lol


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OVER HERE,IT BECUZ OF THESE PUTOS,JUS AS ITS BARELY STARTIN TO GET GOOD WITH THE LOWRIDEIN SCENE,THESE MOFOS COMEOUT WITH DOIN THIS SHIT,OBIOUSLY STORE OWNERS ARE GONA CALL THE POPO WHEN FOOLS ARE TEARIN APART THE PARKINLOT.....DONT REALLY WANT TO PROMOTE THESE LAMEASS MOFO'S,SO JUS A CLIP OF THIER ACTIONS:finger:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

pink63impala said:


>


You know what I like about this picture, is homeboy isn't afraid to cruise his primered impala. Getting out and hitting the streets is what its about.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Pop Top Regal said:


> You know what I like about this picture, is homeboy isn't afraid to cruise his primered impala. Getting out and hitting the streets is what its about.


 That,s old school. Back in the day we cruised our project,s. Cruised them as we built them. Primed and all.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s old school. Back in the day we cruised our project,s. Cruised them as we built them. Primed and all.


Damn straight


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> IT COULD BE THE WIVES....:roflmao:.....GLAD IM SINGLE.....FUCK MARRAIGE......:biggrin:


Amen brotha! :angel:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s old school. Back in the day we cruised our project,s. Cruised them as we built them. Primed and all.


 word. now that's the truth.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

This is how we got down in SF at our Sunday Streets Car Show!! Notice all three wheelin in front of the cops haha


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s old school. Back in the day we cruised our project,s. Cruised them as we built them. Primed and all.


Hell yeah! I still do it!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> You know what I like about this picture, is homeboy isn't afraid to cruise his primered impala. Getting out and hitting the streets is what its about.


Muffuckas now a days scared to even be in the streets! Fuck that I rolled my 64 all over town, even hit Dtown all primered down!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope one of these day you young Lowrider,s across America will one day get to experience what us older Lowrider,s got to grow up with. Packed bvld,s every weekend from city to city. It was a beautiful and unforgettable thing. Who,s to say it won't come back someday.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

:boink:


Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *S.J.P.D.,GangBangers & Donks, that's why cruising is not so great in San Jo anymore!!! People in San Jo just have to come to terms that CRUISING WILL NEVER BE THE SAME like it was back in the 80's* *& early 90's, so if you were around in those years, cherish those memories & if you were not around,well, you sure missed out*:thumbsup:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

yea to many fucks in trucks speeding buring out like they driveing a fuckin sports car


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

2 words!
1. POE
2. LEECE

They pull me over for every oportunity to write a ticket and make some money for my broke ass city.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT AINT THE POPO THAT THE PROBLEM HERE IN O.C,LIKE THE HOMIE STATED,THESE MOFOS THINK THEY CAN DRIVE THIER MOMS TRUCKS/SUVS LIKE THEY WHERE SPORTS CARS,RUINING IT FOR EVERY 1


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

2 things... riders don't bring their rides out, and the fools doing burnouts and doughnuts.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Cruising is fading out because.......... people don't bring their rides out to just ride around and cruise.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a story NPR just did on how the car culture and cruising in general is fading out for young folks. They talk about the days of American Graffiti and the height of cruising for a broad spectrum of folks.
http://www.npr.org/2013/08/09/210253451/the-changing-story-of-teens-and-cars


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TIMES CHANGED. POLICE, GAS PRICES, LOUD DUDES, AND NO CHICKS TO HIT UP IN INTERESTS IN DUDES CRUISING = DECREASED CRUISING.

70'S AND 80 WAS WHEN IT WAS POPPIN. AND YES THE CHICKS DID PLAY AN IMPORTANT PART IN CRUISING MOTIVATION. NOW THE ONLY TIME YOU SEE THE CHICKS DOWN FOR THE SEEN IS WHEN THEY WANT TO GET SHOT FOR A MAGAZINE THEN THEY JUST TAKE OFF SOME WHERE ELSE WHERE A CAMERA IS AVAILABLE LEAVING THE SEEN WITH A BUNCH DUDES HANGIN IN THE PARKING LOTS RESTRICTED FROM CRUISING BY LOCAL POLICE BUT STILL CALLING IT A CRUISE.. :squint::|uffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

JROCK said:


> TIMES CHANGED. POLICE, GAS PRICES, LOUD DUDES, AND NO CHICKS TO HIT UP IN INTERESTS IN DUDES CRUISING = DECREASED CRUISING.
> 
> 70'S AND 80 WAS WHEN IT WAS POPPIN. AND YES THE CHICKS DID PLAY AN IMPORTANT PART IN CRUISING MOTIVATION. NOW THE ONLY TIME YOU SEE THE CHICKS DOWN FOR THE SEEN IS WHEN THEY WANT TO GET SHOT FOR A MAGAZINE THEN THEY JUST TAKE OFF SOME WHERE ELSE WHERE A CAMERA IS AVAILABLE LEAVING THE SEEN WITH A BUNCH DUDES HANGIN IN THE PARKING LOTS RESTRICTED FROM CRUISING BY LOCAL POLICE BUT STILL CALLING IT A CRUISE.. :squint::|uffin:


 This has a lot of truth..... These most be the words of a Old School,er


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Where's all the hynas at:dunno::thumbsdown::ugh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Chicago-n said:


> Where's all the hynas at:dunno::thumbsdown::ugh:


At the import shows.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Actual all the women are on the Motorcycle set. That's why I do Hoggs and LowRiders lol


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

majority of low riders(people) are old


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

lowridersfinest said:


> majority of low riders(people) are old


Girls don't like lowriders


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Daddy ooo said:


> This has a lot of truth..... These most be the words of a Old School,er


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Girls don't like lowriders


:roflmao: they just dont like your ET fingers you perv, but they dont hoes be into fast shit like bikes.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> I hope one of these day you young Lowrider,s across America will one day get to experience what us older Lowrider,s got to grow up with. Packed bvld,s every weekend from city to city. It was a beautiful and unforgettable thing. Who,s to say it won't come back someday.


IF MORE GENTE WOULD RIDE IT WOULD COME BACK LIKE BACK IN THE DAYZ....YOUNGSTERZ NOWDAYZ DONT SEE LOWRIDERZ OUT N ABOUT..SO TO THEM ..THEY WOULD RATHER GET RICE BURNERZ OR CARZ WITH STAGECOACH RIMZ..CAUSE THATZ WHATZ OUT THERE.....SHIT I WAS 3 WHEELING AROUND THE MALL THE OTHER DAY....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

AND I HATE TO HEAR THAT LAME EXCUSE ABOUT GAS PRICES....BUT THEY SPEND THOUSANDS TO ENGRAVE A BUMPER....:biggrin:


----------



## tokenbrown1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Órale


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Bald tires, on cars that the owners feel is to clean to use as a car
?
In my opinion the quality of cars is so much higher nowadays that the owners dont want to have any damages so they just baby it....alot of people tore their cars apart trying to get them to the next level....the shows are almost gone, sponsors bailed....the internet killed the newstand lowrider mags i havent seen a lowrider mag for sale in a few years....tires are gettin hard to find...people arent fixing up whatever they have only cetain cars are as desirable....rap and music for the masses isnt promoting the lifestyle ....the image we carry isnt as cool anymore....there is alot more to it and its not just lowriding....hot rod shows are dieing away too...along with every drive in movie etc


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

The 90's were 20 years ago.. This future generation scared to get their hands dirty "building something", they'd rather exercise their fingers on a keyboard or video game controller...


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

I was actually talking to a older family member about that. It seems this Generation just isn't into old school AMERICAN cars, weather it be Lowriders, hot-rods, or pure muscle. I mean old school mustangs are a dime a dozen, but outside of that I rarely see muscle cars either.Reason I mention that is because usually old school Muscle cars would be more popular, it doesn't take as much money to build it like a lowrider or a hot-rod.

however everytime I've talk to younger dogs about cars they seem to be wanting Hondas, BMWs, Audis, sports cars. I guess this generation just isn't interested in American Classics. Every time I roll up in my 60, I get people looking at it, asking questions, but I've notice that majority of the time they are actually into imports. lol So I'd always ask questions.


Apparently the Majority of my answers I'd get would be along the line that it's too expensive to restore old school cars.I get that for some cats, but my main thing was, how are dude who are just getting there drivers license not gonna make there first car something special? I mean I can understand a adult needing a vehicle to get in and go from the start, but I figure teens would be trying to get something special. I guess people just don't take pride in what they ride no more, get in go is all they really want.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

kids now a days are more concerned in updating their status on FB and having the latest phones. A lot of these kids have no real exposure to the scene besides what they see on TV. 

I get my boy involved and take him to shows,picnics,cruises etc. He then passes those experiences to his buddies and sparks an interest in classic car building. Everytime we working on something all the kids from the neighborhood end up at my house just watching and start talking about how they want to build a classic one day whether it's a lowrider, hot rod, or what ever. 

Cruising may never be what it use to but around here all the lowriders are like family and it's pretty much up to use to us to get these kids off the computer and into the drivers seat of a classic!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> The 90's were 20 years ago.. This future generation scared to get their hands dirty "building something", they'd rather exercise their fingers on a keyboard or video game controller...


AGREED. WITH SKINNY PANTS ON. :werd::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Courage said:


> I was actually talking to a older family member about that. It seems this Generation just isn't into old school AMERICAN cars, weather it be Lowriders, hot-rods, or pure muscle. I mean old school mustangs are a dime a dozen, but outside of that I rarely see muscle cars either.Reason I mention that is because usually old school Muscle cars would be more popular, it doesn't take as much money to build it like a lowrider or a hot-rod.
> 
> however everytime I've talk to younger dogs about cars they seem to be wanting Hondas, BMWs, Audis, sports cars. I guess this generation just isn't interested in American Classics. Every time I roll up in my 60, I get people looking at it, asking questions, but I've notice that majority of the time they are actually into imports. lol So I'd always ask questions.
> 
> ...


INTERESTING POINT MR. COURAGE. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

dj short dog said:


> kids now a days are more concerned in updating their status on FB and having the latest phones. A lot of these kids have no real exposure to the scene besides what they see on TV.
> 
> I get my boy involved and take him to shows,picnics,cruises etc. He then passes those experiences to his buddies and sparks an interest in classic car building. Everytime we working on something all the kids from the neighborhood end up at my house just watching and start talking about how they want to build a classic one day whether it's a lowrider, hot rod, or what ever.
> 
> Cruising may never be what it use to but around here all the lowriders are like family and it's pretty much up to use to us to get these kids off the computer and into the drivers seat of a classic!


WELL SAID DJ SHORT DOG. :yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Courage said:


> I was actually talking to a older family member about that. It seems this Generation just isn't into old school AMERICAN cars, weather it be Lowriders, hot-rods, or pure muscle. I mean old school mustangs are a dime a dozen, but outside of that I rarely see muscle cars either.Reason I mention that is because usually old school Muscle cars would be more popular, it doesn't take as much money to build it like a lowrider or a hot-rod.
> 
> however everytime I've talk to younger dogs about cars they seem to be wanting Hondas, BMWs, Audis, sports cars. I guess this generation just isn't interested in American Classics. Every time I roll up in my 60, I get people looking at it, asking questions, but I've notice that majority of the time they are actually into imports. lol So I'd always ask questions.
> 
> ...


the fuck you talking about? some people dont want to roll around in a bullshit regal, cutlass, or box caprice. Ive been to stance meets where kids show up and all they talk about getting is M3s, 280/300/350/370s,GTRs,32s,Vdubs,RS5s,911s,classic Japanese cars and Skylines, you should be calling it the Gran Turismo/Forza generation, they dont about american cars because they really dont care.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Jdm


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> the fuck you talking about? some people dont want to roll around in a bullshit regal, cutlass, or box caprice. Ive been to stance meets where kids show up and all they talk about getting is M3s, 280/300/350/370s,GTRs,32s,Vdubs,RS5s,911s,classic Japanese cars and Skylines, you should be calling it the Gran Turismo/Forza generation, they dont about american cars because they really dont care.


I doubt you've ever been to a car show that isn't 1/24th scale
You have no business posting about real cars

lownslow^^^^^


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Jdm


cheap, easy to fix, and 100+ wheel and tire options.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Were bringin cruisin back in my town here in Colorado as a matter of fact we bout to got go cruise right now


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Were bringin cruisin back in my town here in Colorado as a matter of fact we bout to got go cruise right now


:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

lowridersfinest said:


> majority of low riders(people) are old


Thats what my view of lowriders were when I was 14 years old riding around on a lowrider bike.....now im one of the 38 year old lowrider guys....


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> cheap, easy to fix, and 100+ wheel and tire options.


don't forget ugly.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> don't forget ugly.


only ugly when its stock, ame can be said about people juicing crown vics and box caprices with 4 doors


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

I think that mini trucks no longer being part of the Lowrider movement has affected the entire lowriding cruising scene. Back in the late 80s and early 90s a mini truck was a youngsters first lowrider and introduction into lowriding. Mini trucks were cheap and easily available. Now Lowriding has become classic car only and is no longer appealing to many youngsters because restoring an older car is expensive and takes time. Unless lowriding again evolves to include other cars I don't see the lowrider cruising scene ever being what it once was.


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

It's starting to pick up in the 916.. cruising may be on a comeback. people get tired of sitting at shows for 10+ hours..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Were bringin cruisin back in my town here in Colorado as a matter of fact we bout to got go cruise right now


Longmont..? I seen "No Cruising" signs there..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> I think that mini trucks no longer being part of the Lowrider movement has affected the entire lowriding cruising scene. Back in the late 80s and early 90s a mini truck was a youngsters first lowrider and introduction into lowriding. Mini trucks were cheap and easily available. Now Lowriding has become classic car only and is no longer appealing to many youngsters because restoring an older car is expensive and takes time. Unless lowriding again evolves to include other cars I don't see the lowrider cruising scene ever being what it once was.


X2 even the 302 dude was kinda right. My homie has a 92 e30 on gold bbs's n coilovers. Wanted to roll triple golds n juice, BUT didn't wanna face the dogging out. However, another one of my homies is building a luv on 14x7s and air. Gets more respect from fellow minis. Hopefully minis come back. Then again, the scene has to welcome them. Crazy ass white boys doin' truck.runs n shit HELPED the scene.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CAUSE KIDS DONT SEE THIS ....AL THEY HEAR ABOUT IS BORING CARSHOWS.....WHY SIT ON A CHAIR AND STARE AT YUR CAR WINNING A 5 DOLLAR TROPHY..LOL....MY TROPHY IS \ PEOPLE ON THE STREETS ESPECIALLY YUNGSTERZ SAY....WOW WITH A BIG GRIN.........WE NEED MORE PEOPLE OUT CRUIZING AND SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I drive 30,000+ miles a year around the Chicago/Milwaukee/NW Indiana area for work and in 5 years I've only seen 2 Lolo's rolling. Seen them both in Milwaukee. Tuners, stanced cars, and high riders I see almost everyday all over from the cities to the country roads but no lows anywhere. Not even cars on spokes. When there is a show, picnic, or organized cruise night is the only time I see lowriders. It's just different times and like already said these cars aren't appealing to the younger generation. Don't forget about how attitudes here online can turn someone off to lows too.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> Do we still build rides yet let gas affect our cruising? People still hit the shows up. But rarely are riders getting out and cruising anymore. What are your thoughts? Maybe its the decline in lowriders but id like to think its making a come back


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

COME ON LOWRIDERZ..GET THOSE RIDEZ OUT AND PUT ON YOUR OWN CARSHOW AS U CRUIZE THE TOWN.....U SPEND ALL THAT CASH..FOR WHAT.....TO STARE AT YUR RIDE IN THE GARAGE.....:dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I drive 30,000+ miles a year around the Chicago/Milwaukee/NW Indiana area for work and in 5 years I've only seen 2 Lolo's rolling. Seen them both in Milwaukee. Tuners, stanced cars, and high riders I see almost everyday all over from the cities to the country roads but no lows anywhere. Not even cars on spokes. When there is a show, picnic, or organized cruise night is the only time I see lowriders. It's just different times and like already said these cars aren't appealing to the younger generation. Don't forget about how attitudes here online can turn someone off to lows too.


VALID POINT CASHMONEYSPEED. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> I think that mini trucks no longer being part of the Lowrider movement has affected the entire lowriding cruising scene. Back in the late 80s and early 90s a mini truck was a youngsters first lowrider and introduction into lowriding. Mini trucks were cheap and easily available. Now Lowriding has become classic car only and is no longer appealing to many youngsters because restoring an older car is expensive and takes time. Unless lowriding again evolves to include other cars I don't see the lowrider cruising scene ever being what it once was.


:werd::|


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> X2 even the 302 dude was kinda right. My homie has a 92 e30 on gold bbs's n coilovers. Wanted to roll triple golds n juice, BUT didn't wanna face the dogging out. However, another one of my homies is building a luv on 14x7s and air. Gets more respect from fellow minis. Hopefully minis come back. Then again, the scene has to welcome them. Crazy ass white boys doin' truck.runs n shit HELPED the scene.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RickyRickRock (May 25, 2017)

Because we're writing about cruising WHEN WE SHOULD BE CRUISINGS.


----------



## Mr2low (Aug 10, 2016)

The young generation are sensitive sweethearts. Lowriding is too old, rough and tough for them.


----------



## Rich671 (Jan 20, 2018)

JROCK said:


> :werd::|


+1


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

I think lowrider is truly dead, i have my 63 stashed and covered frozen in time


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Lowrider is definitely not Dead but if people would lowrider keep hiding there cars and not cruising it will be


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

its dying out because i said so


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Cruising is the nicest thing to do in the world, if it decreases -it is for a reason. Too harsh with all the kids around?

How many lowriders are really interested in this type of events with a bunch of kids chasing skidding cars on a "cruising night"?


----------

